# Loss of voice - pneumonia, or ???



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Starting a new thread... Now that Havoc is doing better, I heard him bark for the first time since he got sick. He sounds awful, faint and raspy, not at all his usual loud bark. Come to think, his breathing is a little more raspy, not nearly as bad as at the start of all this though. Would this be caused by pneumonia? What else causes raspy sounds and loss of voice?

Obvoiusly something going on with his vocal cords, I walked him today until he was panting a bit, gave him a ball to hold, and inspected his throat as best as I could with a flashlight. I don't see any obvious damage or scarring, but some redness and inflammation... Don't know what to think...

Anyone experienced this type of thing? Do I need to get him to a vet again, or wait and see? How quickly do vocal cords heal and could permanent damage be caused by bacterial infection /pneumonia?

He has been coughing all along, and was vomiting at first, not anymore. It's been 11 days, and he is looking a whole lot more like himself now, bright eyed and getting his energy back. It would suck if he were permanently debarked after everything he's gone through....


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

I had pnuemonia when I was in my twenties, bad stuff, sore throat/ coughing /pleurisy, couldn't breathe..I was screwed for about 6 months.

Not apples to apples but, it takes time to fully recoup I believe.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I had pneumonia too, when I was 7... Not much that I remember, bits and pieces, but I don't think I lost my voice at any point. I remember getting shots, 3x day of 1gram cefazolin (I got to play with the little ampoules, and gave shots to all my stuffed toys, so the drug and the dosage stuck :lol and I remember the stuff gurgling and rasping in my lungs when I started to heal. It was silent at first, one lung was completely blocked and as solid as a liver on the xray. Same as my poor dog, btw. Interesting, now.


----------

